# Tritium keychain



## DHCrocks (Jun 22, 2010)

Not sure where to post this. I'm looking for a tritium keychain that is enclosed in plastic. I got it from someone here many years ago and it has faded. Looks like this.


----------



## The Light! (Jun 22, 2010)

DHCrocks said:


> Not sure where to post this. I'm looking for a tritium keychain that is enclosed in plastic. I got it from someone here many years ago and it has faded. Looks like this.


I believe that's a Tritium kit marker made by traser...
As shown here
http://www.beltal.com/on-sale/40pcs...r-Light-22mm-2691-10299401-1271144978689.html
or here
http://www.ledsales.com.au/catalog/...ex&cPath=202&zenid=jhisd8t0mtvqmpf7ou1nr7boh6
but I bet there are better sites.


----------



## soli (Jun 22, 2010)

Merkava over on CPFM makes a few styles that would be a worthy replacement


----------



## DHCrocks (Jun 22, 2010)

soli said:


> Merkava over on CPFM makes a few styles that would be a worthy replacement



perfect thanks!


----------

